# rates for private chefs



## beckynyc

I recently interviewed for a private chef job in New York City and am fairly certain I did not get the job because we were at odds over my salary. (I actually haven't heard back, but it's been a while). The position would have entailed making dinners Mon-Thurs (approx 6 hours a day for shopping, cooking, cleaning) for a family of 5, which sometimes would be a family of 8. There were also kids who would need slighly varied meals. I asked for $40 an hour and they acted like that was unreasonable. This job would take a fair amount of time in terms of menu planning and because I cater dinners and small parties as well, it would cut into that business. For those of you who've done this kind of thing, can you tell me if I was way off in what I asked for? (Remember, it's NYC so everything costs more). They did mention the possibility of a beneifts package through their corporation (the nature of which is unclear to me...) so I might be willing to go down a little if that were the case. But how much??? I must retain some dignity and make it worth my while...Thanks.


----------



## foodnfoto

I have interviewed for a quite a few of these jobs, landed them only to find due to the caprice of the employer that I was asked not to continue. Note that all of these positions came about through an agency. The average hourly rate is $30.00 plus benefits (1-2 weeks vacation, health insurance with VERY high deductibles). Yearly salary rates for full-time work (45-50 hours/week) ranged from $50,000-$85,000 per year. Day rates usually run $100-$200/day.
I recommend working through an agency, because you will have some marginal employment protection and if the nut-case trophy wife decides to let you go, you'll have ample opportunity to land another job fairly quickly.
Be prepared, though, to be treated like scum. Expect to submit menus for approval, have them decided on, shop and prep all day and 20 minutes from service be informed that the Mrs. is not in the mood for salmon and wants pork tenderloin instead, or they've decided to go out for dinner-"Will you please call Craft and get a reservation for us at 8:15 tonight?" (all this at 7:50 pm).
The Al Martino agency specializes in private chefs and treats you, the chef, with consideration and respect. Avoid the Celebrity Agency at all costs! They make you sign a gag order, treat you like a common felon and act like it's some sort of privilege to work for someone with a famous name. Usually, the famous name is never around and you are at the mercy of the spoiled kids, depressed wife or girlfriend and various sycophants and hangers-on.

Thankfully, my freelance business has picked up again eliminating the necessity of pursuing these types of jobs, hopefully for a long while. I know I paint a largely negative picture here. Elsewhere (anywhere but NYC) I have worked as a private chef for some absolutely lovely and generous people.

Good Luck, but watch your back!


----------



## beckynyc

thanks for the warnings. and for the tip on Al Martino. I'll watch my back, and post with any exciting or horrific revelations.


----------



## chef on the go

Do you have a link for this Al martino thinga-ma-jig?


----------



## suzanne

For a link to Al Martino, look at the New York Times, particularly on Sunday.


----------



## kuan

You really don't want to talk about salary until you know for sure that they're serious about wanting you for the job. If they talk salary first and job later, or even at the same time, then you know they're looking for a lesser skilled person or don't care too much about your true ability as a chef. Sounds like they want more of a domestic to run around, purchase milk and cereal, clean up after the kids, etc.

Kuan


----------



## beckynyc

I can see how that might be true in many cases. I've been looking in the paper for similar jobs and when they print the salary it's usually in the $15-20 per hour range. In this particular case, they expressed an interest in having real, restaurant-quality food, and they have a nanny and a butler to take care of the other stuff. I think they're just being cheap. Probably for the best that they scoffed at my rate and never called me back. I know that some employers do pay private chefs more like $30-40; they're just the exception, it seems.


----------



## morffin

$40/an hr is chump change once you enter the zone. I was offered 350 per diam for dinners only for an ambassador once ( thru Martino) but the man was 100% out of his mind with food issues, it was bizzare. Unfortunately for my kids college education, I had to let that one go.......


----------



## suzanne

Just a warning: we have to be careful about discussing rates here, since it may be viewed as price-fixing.

(Yeah, that sounds ridiculous to me, too, but the issue came up recently on a listserve I'm on -- not even a public discussion board like this one! -- and the lawyers said it shouldn't be done.  )


----------



## packin'heat

Been lurking here for a bit, thought I'd join in the fun. I have been cooking professionally for 15 years in some of the finest kitchens in the country and am a NECI grad. I started catering about 5 years ago, and wanted to branch out on my own. Now I am a private/personal chef in a premiere resort town. I was charging myself out at $55/ hr, but had a few complaints from some of my best clients and was "forced" to adjust my rate. I actually had several clients tell me that I wasn't charging _enough_ for my service!! So I upped my hourly rate to $70/ per hour, with a 3 hour minimum. If a client decides they'd like to employ my services on a lengthier basis than one night, I usually give them a flat daily rate depending on the number of guests/ number of meals per day. This winter season alone I made an average of $700 per working day, plus tips.

Best-

packin'heat :chef:


----------



## expatc

I think your rate was fine for NYC. Maybe just cheap people or looking for a bargain. food/foto has the perfect advice. Also, what about Robin Kellner Agency? Have you tried that?

But I have a question. If this is a constant position why not a salary? That can work against you, I know, but if you start looking through agencies you pretty much are looking at salaried postions I think.


----------



## morffin

WTG Pack-man! Nice season. :crazy:

Robin, like all the rest, is only interested in you if the client is.


----------



## jamieloo

Any advice on just starting out as a personal chef? What if you have 1 year of experience in a 4-star restaurant, but over 12 years of personal experience -with friends and family?


----------



## morffin

You will need at least three serious letters of rec plus the talent and organizational skills to pull off the job. Don't even bother if you can't walk the walk because it is much easier for "long term" clients in the private sector to let you go for just about any reason, and cooking skills should be last on the list. Mistakes are rarely tolerated.

Beef up your resume, get involved in related professional activities, and otherwise distinguish yourself from the pack. Work with a few headhunters and search on your own until you find the right position. Good luck  :chef:


----------



## foodnfoto

I've found that the advantages of being freelance outweigh the salary option , unless they offer some kind of generous benefit package (very few do.)
You can deduct every penny you spend on equipment, cookbooks, magazines, mileage for shopping, space in your home for storing equipment, etc. Also, it leaves you much more flexibility and does not give the client the impression that you are at their beck and call.


----------



## morffin

Freelance is cool, but honestly, you are just catering at that point. Private cheffing is more about the day to day than producing for a specific function, even if you consider a short term-long term.


----------



## eguttman

Hi Becky, You are right to charge that much. 40/hr is the going rate from what I can tell. I charge more than that since I am a freelance private chef and don't receive any benefits. If you are getting some sort of insurance, benefits, etc...then perhaps you could consider lowering your rate, but stick with it! Private cheffing takes a lot of skill and planning and so it's going to cost a penny and half.


----------



## margot23

Hello. 
I've been in the chef business for over 10 years and recently started private cooking. I charge way more than $40 per hour and have only once had someone try to haggle me down. Perhaps people are willing to pay more bc I have a nutritional background as well, but I think mostly people think the more they pay, the better service they are getting.


----------



## shroomgirl

Margot this thread was started in 2002....so it's 6 years old.
I've not wanted to work by the hour....much rather work a set price.
It just is more economically advantagious. Benefits rock. I've got one PC client and work one morning a week for full health and dental....just a nominal co-pay no deductable.


----------



## margot23

Good for you. I haven't been able to get benefits out of any of my clients, so I pay out of pocket.
And thanks for the reminder to look at how old the postings are. I started thinking maybe I was crazy there with my rates!!!


----------



## shroomgirl

look at churches (ministers, priests etc) for insurence.....many hire cooks for the rectory.


----------



## tastygourmet

Deductions are great, but remember you still pay all your taxes, not like your employers are picking up the 15% the regular employers pay towards social security etc.
I work in Phoenix and the price of living here is far below the NYC level....by the way I have a daughter moving to NYC to attend Parsons so I really do realize how expensive NYC is. I charge 25.00 an hour (shopping is usually calculated as a 1/2 hour). I have one high profile client who tips me 20 to 30% on the whole bill, meaning groceries too, this usually means an extra 30.00 to 50.00 per dinner. I make cookies with their daughter, she is adorable, reminds me of my two when they were small, these are my favorite clients. 
On the other hand....I also cook for two little old ladies who live in a double wide mobile home. I charge them a flat rate plus groceries, I love the 93 yr old, Dot, I make her muffins and cookies every week, last thurs she shoved two dollars into my hand and gave me a hug and said I make her tuesdays and thursdays special....I make her hot chocolate and bring her a warm muffin or cookie to the table.

It isn't always about the money,......but....**** its nice!


----------



## vera bradley

I do not and would not charge an hourly rate for my services. For me, it is either flat rate per event or annual salary (with benefits) or I can and will do something else. 

My employer has multiple residences so, like many private chefs, I travel on occasion for work, but always I am cooking for the same employer and his guests. 

Unlike the other household employees, I answer directly to the person who hired me to feed him and his family, not to a majordomo/butler or any other person on staff. If you can make the same arrangement on a domestic job, you will end up much happier in your kitchen - and possibly with much more job security (if that is important to you).


----------



## yourowncook

My one client is a family of six on W 67Th st. Monday, Wenesday, and friday 4-5 hrs each day. $40 per hour and the housekeeper does the shopping. Another client is a single client in Harlem, He's vegetarian who hates soy, so, he's alittle difficult but still easy, $35 per hour.
I'm finding my rates to be on the bottom of the pay scale on this city. I think you just had a cheap client. You are well with in reason for asking that rate! I'd have asked for more! You'll find plenty of clients willing to pay.
Good luck!,
Jeff
[email protected]


----------



## shroomgirl

welcome your own cook...glad you found us.

Interesting that the housekeeper does the shopping, how does that work for you? Personally that's when most of my inspiration comes. There are essentially no recipes (or very few)....trusting someone with picking out the freshest fish or produce, seeing the special buy that could morph into a dish..... 

I guess years ago I had certain clients that wanted more hands on selection of menus, but for the past 5 years I've not even given my PC client a menu until the meals were finished. SURPRISE! these are your meals for the week....


----------



## yourowncook

I buy the proteins and any specialty items. My menus are planned out a few days in advance. I've found that a lot of clients in the private sect. have either never had a chef or have gone through multiple chefs and have their house keeper do their grocery shopping in the interim. I think in my case the client has a "she's been doing it for a while before i came in the picture, why change" mentality. mostly dry stock, fruit & produce. She can pick produce.
It's a good gig...Thanks for the inquiry

[email protected]


----------



## ed buchanan

Like to wish all a Healthy and Happy New Year. and as they say in the catering business "'Thanks for the use of the hall""


----------



## telah

Hi there- i am a private chef with a rate of 150-250 a day..4-5 hours in Manhattan. I usually go into client's home once a week. I have been playing around with my rates depending on how well off the family or individual is. My question is do you as a private chef cover the cost of groceries? I do not -and do the shopping for them, menu-planning, prep, cook, clean-up. I have them pay for the groceries and the rate is seperate. Just trying to see how others are doing it and if I'm expecting too much on the clients end. Thanks, Telah

www.cooking-for-health.com,


----------



## petemccracken

Hm, are you a private chef or a personal chef? (It sounds more like a personal chef, i.e. more than a single client)

How many meals do you prepare in a day?


----------



## shroomgirl

Food Costs + Labor Rate.

Personal Chef.


----------



## petemccracken

shroomgirl said:


> Food Costs + Labor Rate.
> 
> Personal Chef.


Um, even PCs have overhead:

Business license
Insurance
SS & Medi-care (15%)
ServSafe (at least once every five years)
Equipment replacement (nothing lasts forever)
Association dues & education, if any
Advertising
Vehicle expense and maintenance
Retirement (401K, whatever)
Subscriptions, web access
and the list goes on...
Somebody has to pay for these items and, unless your "labor rate" (which I abhor! PCs are entrepreneurs NOT EMPLOYEES!) has those costs built in, you WILL go broke!

My absolute MINIMUM for scheduling a cook-day is $350 and I live in a city of just over 52,000. PCs in New York area are considerably higher.

For reliable industry information, call or email Candy Wallace, Executive Director

*American Personal & Private Chef Association*
4572 Delaware Street
San Diego, CA 92116
800-644-8389
619-294-2436
[email protected]


----------



## shroomgirl

$350 a day minimum, what exactly constitutes a day?.....do you have weekly/biweekly regulars?

Do you get paid vacation when they are on vacation? 

Equipment? other than knives what equipment?

So great to see you included insurance....for many go without it.  Retirement too.

I've been a PC for many years, my clientele have included CFO's of major corporations, dbl surgeons, dbl attys, people who are known internationally....many of them were clients for 5+ years on a weekly basis.  

At $350 a day, per week for 52 weeks that's $18,200 a year for the labor part.   Does not include food, equipment, etc.

So if you have 5 clients a week, which was standard for me then you are making  $91,000+ a year gross.  Of course if you have regular clients there's not as much needed to advertise/market.

Private Chefs who have one client generally deserve mega bucks......the stories I've heard are like war stories.


----------



## gourmetgirl

Rates: Just to give my 2 cents. I generally have made a salary with private chef jobs, but when auditioning am asked a 'day rate' for purposes of paying me for my time/cookday. In NYC you could ask anywhere from $250-$350 or so, depending on experience.

I can attest to the volatile nature of working for private households. More and more I think about ways to make it doing freelance or contract work. I've gotten jobs through word of mouth, as well as agencies. For the most part agents are snakes and not looking out for you. They are interested in you only as much as clients are interested in you. THere are a few exceptions. The best agent will find out about you and what you are looking for in order to make the best fit for everyone.

Recently, I worked for a guy in NYC for several months. He lured me away from a high-profile job offer (which was through an agency), with the promise of an amazing salary and many other things. When i started with him, he denied making his best offer ($120+benefits), and things went downhill from there. I was fired eventually, for no good reason, and mostly out of capriciousness, as someone else mentioned here. I then started looking around through agencies, and was offered a position in another state. Many other chefs had tried out for it, and it paid $110 + some money toward a health benefit (I have my own), but did not offer relocation. I accepted the position, only to quickly realize that the job required 12-14 hours of active work per day, plus more at night and on weekends to plan. After a few months some things came to a head and I gave some honest feedback (like, they need more staff, and that such a schedule might not be sustainable, etc). I was fired a few weeks later, with no reason given. It is difficult to find the right fit...


----------



## chefedb

Here in Florida $35.00 hour from time I leave my house (cash only) In NY $45.00 hour same deal( Dinner up to 10 guest they supply service people.


----------



## kieron19

i charge for private catering for a non live in position working monday to sunday starting at 6am finishing at around 7 pm everyday i charge 1500£ PW  (about 2500$) plus food costs.

If it was a live in postition i would charge aboout 1000£ (2000$) PW plus food costs.


----------



## shroomgirl

7 days a week?


----------



## alicat

So, I own a catering business in the East Bay, Ca, doing mostly cocktail/dinner parties and events, and  small corporate events but due to to business being slow, I took on a job 3 days a week (M-W-F) as a personal chef to the family who is one of my long time catering clients.  I feel lucky because they treat me very well, and I'm right at home when working there.  They sit in the kitchen and eat dinner while I finish up the meal for the following day, and they bring their dishes to the sink when they're done, even though I insist every time to just let me do it.  They are so nice!  I didn't do much research on going rates before starting because I actually worked as a private chef while going through culinary school to an insane & horrible family, and they paid me $100 cash every night, so I felt like I wont the lottery at 22 being paid cash so I could start paying off my debt and getting experience while going to schoo, but now I know better...or so I think!  So, 10 years later here I am again, and being reminded that it is such hard work, just the planning that goes into it is really intense, because my client (the wife) is Gluten Free and they also have a 4 year old who eats about 6 foods, so I have to switch gears a lot.  Anyway, my question is, is $45/hr, 3 days a week, for about 5-6 hrs of work (shopping/travel time is incuded in my rate as well) reasonable?  I will be given a 1099 and I pay for my own personal and business insurance, health care and vehicle.  After taxes, this is not really a lot for what I do, even though people who have a lot of money seem to think this is a lot...also, I know it could be a lot worse by adding a bad employee to the mix, which I am fortunate not to have to deal with this time around.  My second issue is that I want to say to them that if they have a dinner party, that falls under the realm of my "catering", which would be $75 hr.  Is that reasonable or am I rocking the boat and heading in a bad direction and possibly souring a good relationship?


----------



## petemccracken

See answer to duplicate post


----------



## shroomgirl

Alicat, 

that's always been a big gap between what you charge for personal cheffing and catering.....two totally different animals and in my experience it was difficult to transition a PC client to a catering client.  

One decent wedding nets as much as 52 weeks of PC.   

PC was/is bread and butter....it's a set gig.  Catering can have "set" deals ie:lunch every week for a corporate client, or breakfast 1x a month for a college....

Catering is usually charged as cost per person or per plate + rentals, labor, etc.  

Putting a minimal hours base is just smart....waitstaff typically have 4 hour minimum, party lasts 3 hours they are paid for 4 hours.

Planning time counts, Drive time, Prep Time, etc...... I work fast, really fast...and can make numerous dishes at one time, it is not in my best interest to charge by the hour for cooking....I'm not slowing down to make more money....


----------



## petemccracken

Amen!


----------



## happy

Hello can you tell me what agency should one apply and where is the best place for start up to get catering insurance? thanksQuote:


foodnfoto said:


> I have interviewed for a quite a few of these jobs, landed them only to find due to the caprice of the employer that I was asked not to continue. Note that all of these positions came about through an agency. The average hourly rate is $30.00 plus benefits (1-2 weeks vacation, health insurance with VERY high deductibles). Yearly salary rates for full-time work (45-50 hours/week) ranged from $50,000-$85,000 per year. Day rates usually run $100-$200/day.
> I recommend working through an agency, because you will have some marginal employment protection and if the nut-case trophy wife decides to let you go, you'll have ample opportunity to land another job fairly quickly.
> Be prepared, though, to be treated like scum. Expect to submit menus for approval, have them decided on, shop and prep all day and 20 minutes from service be informed that the Mrs. is not in the mood for salmon and wants pork tenderloin instead, or they've decided to go out for dinner-"Will you please call Craft and get a reservation for us at 8:15 tonight?" (all this at 7:50 pm).
> The Al Martino agency specializes in private chefs and treats you, the chef, with consideration and respect. Avoid the Celebrity Agency at all costs! They make you sign a gag order, treat you like a common felon and act like it's some sort of privilege to work for someone with a famous name. Usually, the famous name is never around and you are at the mercy of the spoiled kids, depressed wife or girlfriend and various sycophants and hangers-on.
> 
> Thankfully, my freelance business has picked up again eliminating the necessity of pursuing these types of jobs, hopefully for a long while. I know I paint a largely negative picture here. Elsewhere (anywhere but NYC) I have worked as a private chef for some absolutely lovely and generous people.
> 
> Good Luck, but watch your back!


----------



## chef rich

This is great information. I'm a professional Chef that just got started, I'm looking to do a business plan on cost for labor, food, and travel. I was real low.. As for experience, I work in the field for over a year and do competition. What should be my first step as a Private Chef?


----------



## shroomgirl

figure out what your perimeters are, research what's now in your area, for me personal chef means I personalize service/menus to reflect my customers needs/desires that fit in their budgets which is typically a moot point.

explore the archives, you could use my name and go back several years, there will be a lot of info on personal chefing


----------



## cheftree

Hi I am new to this forum site and I am a personal chef, I feel I should ask for a raise, but the people I work for are very hard to even sit down and discuss what they want. The nanny does the shopping and the maids clean. I cook, how ever I suck at deserts! I go fancy they want sloppy Joe's, I go down home comfort food, they want foo-foo appetizers, but all this comes thru the nanny and the have 6 to 8 kids depending on visitation days from 1 year to 17 years I make a base off 300 a week no tips no benefits I calculated it at 25 an hour. I am barley making ends meet should I ask for more? seems the going rate is 40.00


----------



## petemccracken

Am I correct? You are a private chef, not a personal chef, right? (you work for a single client?)

$300/week divided by 40hrs/week is $7.50/hour, not $25/hour!

At $25/hr and 40 hrs your weekly paycheck should be $1,000 (gross)!

If you're getting $25/hr, you should be working only 12 hours per week.

Not sure what state you are located in but you appear to be right at minimum wage.

Unless you are getting fantastic benefits you're underpaid, IMHO.

Take a look at: http://www.dol.gov/whd/minwage/america.htm


----------



## chefedb

What you charge is based on scope of job. Travel time. Number of hours worked, how good you are and how long you have been at it(experience) all of this is relavent.   Also cost of living where you live.  In this day and age $25.00 per hour is a good start. If thy can afford a private chef, then they should be able to afford and pay one well.  YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.


----------



## petemccracken

In my experience, a private chef is a salaried position and runs the kitchen, not hourly, A cook is hourly and a cook follows orders.


----------



## shroomgirl

Chef Ed nailed it (yet again!)......

If you are working for one family cooking their meals on a regular basis you are a private chef. If you are planning menus, shopping, researching recipes, coordinating with your bosses, driving around,etc....that time is part of the gig.   If they go on vacation and you don't get paid, something is wrong.   If you are working a full time job cooking for them, you need benefits.....vacation time, personal days, insurance (hopefully!)....I would expect starting out, full time....5-6 days a week   at least $500 a week + benefits.   JMTC.

Catering is catering.  Cooking for a family is that.  If you don't have an agreement that covers prepping for parties or cooking for dinner parties, then think about what is equitable.


----------



## chesco

Hi, I`m Fran Walker, a chef, now private, for over 30 years. It depends on the cost of living where you are. It depends on your experience, it depends on the number of people you cook for. Also, how difficult are their demands. I worked for one family that wouldn`t tell me ahead of time, when I got there, I was told one wanted this & one wanted that, 5 people. The food was in the freezer. I didn`t stay, let someone else deal with them. I now, for 15 years work & shop for a family that does not know what they are having until I serve.

Feel good about what you ask for,if not,ask for more,lets not sell ourselves short. They will try; if you are good, & if they like you they will pay, or find another.

Alos, there are a lot of inexperienced "personal" chefs watering down the business, but the cream does rise to the top.


----------



## petemccracken

Chesco said:


> ...Alos, there are a lot of inexperienced "personal" chefs watering down the business, but the cream does rise to the top.


Chesco, not all of us are involved in "watering down the business" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif, unless you consider $84k+/annum "watering down".


----------



## chesco

I didn`t mean "water" down by income, I mean by experience & ability. The restaurant business is a killer, so everybody now wants to be a personal chef.


----------



## petemccracken

Well, though there are exceptions, a majority of personal chefs I've met produce food that is certainly not "watered down". For me, there are just as many private chefs or restaurant chefs or othe chefs that produce "watered down" poor food proportionally as personal chefs.


Chesco said:


> I didn`t mean "water" down by income, I mean by experience & ability. The restaurant business is a killer, so everybody now wants to be a personal chef.


----------



## chesco

But we are talking about personal/private chefs!


----------



## meezenplaz

Well...by watered down then do you mean in terms of quality, or customer satisfaction, or

formal training/professsionalism, or more like regarding creativity/culinary artistry?


----------



## chesco

Again, by "watering down", shouldn`t have brought it up; I mean the sheer amount of "chefs" entering the business, with little experience, wanting to be a private/personal chef, without the time/ work needed to guarantee a quality product. No insult meant to any that are qualified.

It took me years of hard work to be called a "chef", its become a household word, he`s a salad "chef", she`s a prep "chef". we called them cooks. Give credit where its due. Does that explain without insult?


----------



## meezenplaz

Chesco, speaking for myself I was never close to feeling insulted, just was curious as to how you

meant the phrase. Though that makes sense, basically a literal watering down by sheer numbers,

and those who don't know their backsides from a spatula have the potential of giving the business

in general a bad name. True 'nuf.


----------



## chefedb

Want to be a personal chef? work in th quality end of the business about 10 years gaining experience in every facet. Purchasing, catering, all cuisines, time management, portion control and appearance, and naturally cooking skills.  Then do it   . 

   Sorry but 1  or 2 years just wont hack it neither will just graduating cooking school.


----------



## rbandu

This may be a bit tangential but it seems so back up a few comments here, and it makes me chuckle in general. These are are actual events that I've witnessed first-hand during my tenure in the industry. For your amusement:

Cook throws a 10" chef's knife down the line, narrowly missing my backside. It wasn't at "me," but he was frustrated at a server. -- Johnson & Wales graduate

Cook does not know the proper placement of frill picks for a club sandwich. -- CIA graduate

Cook drains a fryer without turning it off. Chaos ensues. THE SAME COOK on another occasion turns off the fryer like a good boy, drains it and proceeds to fill it with water to boil it out...leaving the valve open and the hot grease below. Chaos ensues. -- CIA graduate

Cook melts a cutting board on an inactive stovetop, not thinking about pilots. -- Johnson & Wales graduate

Cook slices the second knuckle on his thumb open, cutting his tendon, using a honing steel improperly. -- Local Community College Culinary graduate

Cook asks how to make brown stock. -- Local CC Culinary graduate

I could go on, but you see where I'm going with this. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefedb

Schools are good for the 3 Rs.  To learn a trade requires PE   practical experience.


----------



## chefedb

Not tangential at all  The Truth Hurts.


----------



## chefmyway

I have interviewed for a Private Chef job for a professional athlete. I have an idea of where to start with my rate but would like some more feedback as to what the industry charges for pre and post game meals, shopping, stocking and clean up. Any one with suggestion please let me have your input.

thanks


----------



## petemccracken

Um, are you talking private chef (exclusively for one client) or personal chef (more than one client) ?

Private chefs are generally on salary, week in and week out, handle all meals, travel with the client, etc.

Personal chefs, more commonly, cook once or twice a week for a client with occasional dinner parties here and there, prepare 4-5 meals and refrigerate/freeze for later consumption. Compensation for this is generally a fee for each cook day.


----------



## alicat

I would like to follow up with how everything turned out on my situation I , because it was a huge learning experience.  I had no contract going into this job.  Big, BIG mistake.  I was paid "cash"...another big mistake.  I was fired with no notice, no compensation and no warning.  Please, for the love of GOD, have a contract, stating your rate, your terms, your expectations, and your rate increase over time, amongst other things.  If you are fired and you don't, you are not entitled to unemployment for being paid "cash", so you are S.O.L if you get canned.  As many of you know, working for the uber wealthy can be trying, not only because they are sometimes rude and selfish, but because they are often frugal and fickle, and just because they're millionaires doesn't mean they won't shop around for something cheaper, newer and shinier...so word to the wise, even if you think they are your friends, and treat you well now, don't ever go on a handshake.  I  hope you all catch my drift, and I know I am slower on the uptake and 99% of you would have told me that going on, but for any of you who are selling yourself short, just take it from me...get it in writing, make it worth your time and respect yourself!


----------



## alicat

I also worked for a female tennis player in Orinda, Ca and I charged $45/hr, (cash) plus shopping and travel time, and I would say add on 20%...so $55/hr. and just be ligit, or even better yet,work out a fair salary or a "cook day" rate.  Have a contract, and pay taxes, and make sure to work out your situation if they want to take a day off, b/c you are out that day and they won't care, b/c they're millionares and also, work out what you will and will not do ahead of time.  Do you have a policy of how much notice you need for a special meal?  What about if they fire you or want to change something?  Have it all spelled out.   Specify what is private chef, and what is catering.  Do you let the 4 year old come in and bake cookies with you, and dirty twenty dishes you would normally not?  Do you clean out the fridge after their in-laws come stay for a week?  Do you organize the pantry they messed up over the weekend?  Do you buy deli meat for their kids lunches?  Do you set the table, clear the table, refill water empty dishwashers?  Can you ware shoes in the kitchen?  Who pays your laundry and uniform bills?  Sometimes my family would want to have over a bunch of people and I would have to shop, prep, cook, serve and clear, hand wash china for days.  Not cool!  Cross ALL your "t's" and dot all you "i's". Hope that helps. Please feel free to read my posts below if you want any additioanl input.


----------



## shroomgirl

I've personal chefed and considered private cheffing....Alicat is not off on this one.   Clarify from the get go what you will do.....vacation time is important (I've had clients who took 4 week vacations, try finding replacement work if you are not getting paid.....thank goodness I had 3 sons to support and made sure income was consistent.) 

They are not your friends.   Cross that line and issues come up.....


----------



## chefmyway

Private Cheffing with close to of the above except for travel. This will be my only client for now however I will be preparing meals during the athletes home games only and provide additional meals if all progresses well then there will be more.


----------



## hattiemarie

Could you please elaborate on "set price?" (I usually say flat rates, this seems to be more of an acceptable term.  If you know it to be something different, thank you for explaining.)  I write about food, eating, diets, and the chef and home cook experience, as well as doing some Private Chef work on the side for many years because I love to cook and no longer have a family to cook for.  I have charged flat rates, but from what I have read, I may be charging too low.  I have also charged by the hour and by the plate and have met with resistance.  I would love to know more about what you are doing relative to using a set price, for example is it by the meal or plate, by the number of days, the cost of food, the number of people, all of these factors, and/or whatever else.  Thanks so much to you and all of you for your valuable input!


----------



## becaamor8

Hello Becky!

In your rate you includes food costing?


----------



## becaamor8

Hello Becky!

Did you include food cost in your rate??


----------



## petemccracken

I'm not Becky, but NO! I never include food costs in my bids, it is ALWAYS my fee PLUS cost of food.

I am not a grocery store, I am a COOK! You pay me to COOK!

You pay the farmer or rancher, packer, shipper, wholesaler, grocer for the food /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## anthony pierce

NECI, what year?


----------



## drusilla rose

I don't see that being unreasonable some people are just greedy. I would have done it


----------



## drusilla rose

I need help with some info I was planning on a Private chef and cook for other people, but I don't know how much to charge. Do I charge by the hour and how much? or do I give them a flat rate. Do I buy the food? If someone could help help that would be great [email protected]


----------



## petemccracken

Drusilla Rose

Private chef (a single client) or personal chef (multiple clients)?

Private chefs are usually on salary with benefits.

Personal chefs are entrepreneurs and charge a fee for their services, a majority by the day, some include food, others do not.

Call Candy Wallace, Executive Director at

American Personal & Private Chef Association
4572 Delaware Street San Diego, CA 92116
Tel: 800-644-8389 / 619-294-2436
Email: [email protected]

for a clear, concise, and accurate overview.


----------



## mazaradhe

well said..  Funny but true..


----------



## mazaradhe

well said..  Funny but true..


----------



## shroomgirl

Newbies look to the archives for a wealth of info on private and personal chefs.  you can plug in shroomgirl and go back to 2000......lots of still pertinent info.


----------



## mcsdiver

yes i agree pc should get paid very well for working with one client. i worked for an A list movie director on the east coast for almost 8 years. can be very demanding and things came up on real short notice. example was a wrap party for a movie, 400 ppl in a night club kinda place with a pretty crappy kitchen to use. oh yea i had 4 days notice and i work alone normally. i got it down and rocked it but barely. i even had to cook on an iceberg in greenland for the directors family because they didnt like the caterers food lol. thats was pretty cool actually. at the end of my tenure i made 100k plus full benefits, 6 weeks paid vacation, a personal food and wine allowance to go out to great restaurants and scout them for my boss. again not bad. worked on average 40 hours with weekends off. unheard of right. but i was always on call and constantly beat up with last minute gigs and major addons last second. left on a friday with gfriend and were 150 miles away when phone rang...boss needs you to do a dinner party for 10 tonight, multiple courses with a dictionary of dietary restrictions. in 4 hours. yep..not uncommon..so to sacrifice your life for a multi millionaire the money has to be great.


----------



## pcolonchef

Hj everyone I'm new here! How is this work ?


----------



## shroomgirl

well, read the thread...and if you have a pertinent question or answer, post a reply


----------



## kathleen steele

I agree with Kuan, sounds like they want more of a cook. I am a personal chef in Miami, and I get 350 a day, and some of my more prestigiously pedigreed clients get 400. But e

we make less if its full time salaried position.And our days are 16 plus hours long, and they expect the finest presentation and service, and us to go to the meat, seafood and produce markets daily.


----------



## jasonmerchant

So would you say that your $40/hr figure was taking the NYC area into account? Sounds reasonable to me. I live in Baltimore and I am trying to start doing the same thing. What do you think I should be asking. In Baltimore I think $40/hr might be high but depending on what's asked, maybe not. What do you think?


----------



## thechef1955

Your asking price is normal either in NY or anywhere else. Private Chefs are expensive and only can afford will have one at their home. The only thing based on my previous experienced is, once you had taken this position you can't have a business with you. The reason you had to ask the highest asking price for this particular position. Recently, I saw an ad for a Private Chef here in NY for $180K/year. The client is looking for a world class Private Chef.


----------



## thechef1955

One more thing is, once you taken this position you will be the Gardemager, Pastry Chef, Baker, dishwasher, pots & pans washer and houseman of your turf. Sometimes there are employers' with class that they don't allow you to do those other side duties. If you land a job into private home at the super riches you might have a Sous Chef, Pastry Chef, Gardemanger, Washers and a Butler who will do the service. It is just depends on the hiring client. So, if you wanted to have a good deal don't walk in by yourselves. Have an agent to do it for you. These agencies would not charge you a single dime. They will collect a certain percentage from the hiring clients. Just imagine a 15% or 20% from that $180K per year? If in case you ended up in a placement agencies who starts asking with $20.00 application fee. Immediately, go out at that office since, they are only making money from the applicant. They don't have clients at all in short it is a scam but they had legitimate offices. I hope I contributed something...


----------



## thechef1955

I think you are talking about "Personal Chef". Private Chefs are employed inside a private home mostly are live in. Personal Chefs are the ones who charge their clients on a daily basis and purchased the materials needed. As a Private Chef your employer will provide you with a credit card for your purchasis. A vehicle (bonded) for your needs and your own car will be use only at your day off and personal travel. So many culinary graduates are confused with these two separate Chef's titles. The money is good being a Private Chef but read some real experienced here. So, when you wanted to get in at this area the number one you will put in your mind is the salaries, wages and benefits. Ensure that you will be given a break since at this job if it is full three meals 14+ hours is just normal. Sometimes, you will lost your day offs and vacations too. One Chef here is 150 miles away when his employer called him to prepare a dinner for ten in four hours. So, if you plan to have a long trip you must ensure that the private home you were employed with is aware of it.


----------



## patrick dwyer

Frankly speaking, it all depends on what you are aiming for. These clients look like cheap skates to me.
I was Sir Elton Johns private chef for several years and I don't even what to mention what I was making as salary.


----------



## patrick dwyer

Be very careful. I was contracted recently as private chef to a Kenyan millionaire. Flew to Dubai with him often on private jet etc, etc.
I soon realized that these people had no culture, the job was a nightmare. After slaving away in the kitchen for hours, the couple would just decide to watch TV for hours on end keeping me on until sometimes 3am. By then the food was ruined but they did not even notice. My boss,married to an ignorant Somali woman became quite fond of me. As soon as this bitch realized that I might become a threat she fired me without reason. We had to make a hasty retreat out of Kenya as my boss was part of the totally corrupt regime, withheld our passports and we had difficulty leaving the country. We had brought 2 precious Siamese cats with us at huge expense that we had to arrange for their transportation back home. We left all our possessions behind and beat a hasty retreat without three months wages owing. Quite different to my experience with Sir Elton John who's private chef I was for a number of years.


----------



## chefkalen

I am a private/personal chef and I also do parties and events on my own.. I charge $30-35/hr in MT so for NYC I think you are very reasonable at $40. Stand Firm !!!


----------



## chefmaddogmims

Hello Becky .It's a lot of work to make great food, shop and clean up. Stanton firm on your price.everyone just can't afford a private chef. Find the right people that are willing to stepup .Its Not fast food.


----------



## nikiscucina

This is a gret idea.  Thanks!


----------



## chefedb

GET EVERYTHING IN WRITING  (CONTRACT) This way there is no surprises


----------



## nikiscucina

Hi, Chefedb,

Thank you for your reply.  You are absolutely right.


----------



## amy brooks

I am planning about the same type of business. Preparing restaurant style meals in the home or special place of choice. The cost of the food is separate from my cost.I was browsing this site to see if my cost was too high. Thanks


----------



## chefross

As a Chef.....say, in a restaurant that cooks for hundreds of people, you are responsible for the entire operation.

As a private or personal Chef, you are cooking for a lot fewer but you are still responsible for the entire operation.

All this comes at a price, no?

Say, a restaurant Chef makes $35,000 a year for those responsibilities.

Now a private Chef still has many of the same responsibilities, like ordering food, maintaining quality and sanitation, and producing a product the client will enjoy.

The only real difference is location and venue. But there are also extenuating circumstances with regard to personal and private Chefs.

If a private Chef were to take a job in a situation where he/she are location challenged, the pay should be commensurate for that.

examples.....on a yacht, or in some far away location.

As a personal Chef with multiple clients, he/she cooks in the home of the client, sometimes using the clients materials.

In either case the Chef is still using trained culinary technique and producing restaurant quality food that should be paid for.


----------



## shark chef

Hi, all -

New to the site, so please bear with me. 

I am a CIA graduate (1993), worked in NYC and LA restaurants and have done everything from catering, private and personal chuffing, restaurants consulting, etc. I'm currently doing some personal chef gigs.

My query involves being available for a possible after-party this Halloween. By after party, I mean between 1:00am to 5:00am, possibly longer if guests linger. It's all up in the air as the party planner explained - just be available to whip up some food if the guests get hungry after the main caterer leaves. I am not connected to the catering company. I am one of the chefs who comes in when the client is in town. So, how much do I charge for the early morning gig? Take into account that it will be a wild party and guests will be drunk, to say the least. 

I'm at a loss on the figure I should ask for. My husband threw out $3000 for the gig. I'm unsure about that figure, but also do not want totem to lowball me. 

Thoughts, advice?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maria torrini

I am in St. Louis, am a self taught chef, caterer, and I use to run my own catering business, along with working as a personal chef. I would visit with the family to see what their budget was to make sure one they could afford me, and second, what the total cost of the project would be. If the total cost of an individual event was a set amount, I would let them know my fee would be 20-25 %. If it was a smaller gathering, the fee would be less. I never had anyone complain about the cost as I produced meals that were on par with many 5 star restaurants. I always shopped, prepped, cleaned up, and left enough for left overs. Flash forward, I am now 55 and am going back to working as a personal chef after working in restaurants, at home prepping meals for family, friends, parties. I can tell you nobody needs to go to the culinary institute unless they plan to work on a cruise ship. If your skills are honed after years of working in smaller venues, you certainly may work as a personal chef. I do not baby sit, change diapers, clean up after the kids, work as their nanny. You need to be clear with the family what you do, so they don't assume you are going to be their rug to be walked over.

If you are going to cater a larger event, let them know you will be hiring assistants so you can add that charge in as well. You want people who can take direction, do the work, help with clean up, and take down. If you need to hire servers, that is another charge. Don't nickel and dime them, but be realistic what you can do and what you know you will need help with. Lying is your worst enemy here.

If I ran into what some call difficult clients who at the last second changed their minds, I always had something in my back pocket I could prepare. But with that came an extra fee. I asked about allergies, who was vegan, vegetarian, etc. That gave me the enough to work with to know what I would be fixing, if they had issues with blood pressure, it meant dishes that could be made low salt without sacrificing flavor. You just need to know these issues come up, know how to deal with them and be prepared to do the work. I love to cook, so it was never that big a deal for me, but for some, they refuse to be flexible. You must be flexible in this line of work. If they ask for a specialty item like a decorated cake, I would ask them for how many, go from there, and let them know my fees would be less than a bakery cake, and better. But if it was a matter of time, and they wanted a decorated cake with the bells and whistles and time was a factor? I directed them to the best bakery in town. I would give the bakery a heads up they were coming so the bakers would know the budget, numbers, etc.

I lasted because despite my lack of culinary pedigree, I offered quality, price and dependability. I never had a client give me a bad reference. If you get one, my advice is go back and ask what they felt you lacked? Get specifics. One this is a learning curve and two, you can tell the next client , you have given that client a freebie, and yes you have to eat your fee to get back in their good graces, but do so. By then, what was a bad reference becomes a good one. I believe this is always worth it.


----------



## naturalchefjess

I worked as a private chef in NYC full time for 2+ years and my rate was $50/hr... I also did side gigs now and again, more personal chef style, and I charged $60-$75. And I agree about Al Martino, that could be a great resource for you. They often post jobs on Craigslist. Good luck to you - if you find the right fit with the right people, it can be a really great gig!


----------

